# Dk55 Hydraulic issue



## butzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Having trouble with my kioti dk55 hydraulics, steering and lifting is spitting and sputtering like its cavitating hence really jerky steering and lifting. Fluid? Pump? Air in lines? Any ideas?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Air ingestion? Quite likely. Generic answers for this symptom - Replace hydraulic filter(unless this has been done SINCE symptom appeared). Locate, examine and clean any suction strainers/screens in the pump supply passage. Check all rubber connections/hose clamps, etc, related to pump supply. Fluid level/condition. Any of these can cause your condition, no matter what tractor you own.


----------



## butzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks fedup. Gonna start with new fluid and go from there. It sounds like its low on fluid......that type of thing, but levels are good. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Your choice, but I wouldn't change the fluid before checking for other things first. Bear in mind the oil USUALLY must be drained to access any suction screen(s), but good oil runs $9/gallon and up, so changing that first may lead to double work later.


----------

